# Balls not dropping/when to neuter



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 16 week German Shepherd pup. I can feel one testicle. The vet feels the same. I have heard much conflicting advice on when to neuter to prevent cancerous tissue growth, including from vets within the same office. What do you folks advise? Thank you.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

I have known this to happen quite late in both horses and dogs with no ill effects so I personally would wait till to 10 months, when adult hormones may kick the process in.

I can't say its risk free either though.


----------



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay. Thank you.


----------

